# Just found a Fuji



## gtscottie (Oct 17, 2002)

Hi
I just found a Fuji Del REY road bike at the local recycle depot. Looks like it has suntour derallieur. 
What do you guys know about this bike. It is all complete the only wrong is a broken shifter cable.

Thanks


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Most old Fujis are just chromed boat anchors. Post a pic. Maybe we'll denegrate it for you...


----------

